# New member feature!  TUG Dashboard!



## TUGBrian (Feb 5, 2017)

Announcing the new TUG member dashboard!  This was just completed tonight and should now appear as the "homepage" when you log into http://tug2.com as a member.

As always, please report any issues you find, or feedback is appreciated!

we hope everyone finds this new layout a bit more user friendly and allows for better navigation of the TUG member areas as well as keeping track of your reviews/watch lists and ads!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 5, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> As always, please report any issues you find, or feedback is appreciated!


Only issue is with the wording of the slogan.  It says . . . 

*"I wish I would have found TUG before I bought my first Timeshare"*​
It should say . . . 

*"I wish I had found TUG before I bought my first Timeshare."*​
Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 5, 2017)

AwayWeGo said:


> Only issue is with the wording of the slogan.  It says . . .
> 
> *"I wish I would have found TUG before I bought my first Timeshare"*​
> It should say . . .
> ...


I agree, sort of, except that it's not a slogan, it's a quote of actual feedback.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 11, 2017)

Uggg, Comic Sans Font  

Other than that, it looks great.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 11, 2017)

Im sure we can change the font if enough dislike it...we've used the "sharpie" font in a number of other designs that folks loved (two of the t-shirts come to mind).

but that is a super easy change if thats the only issue!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 11, 2017)

Makai Guy said:


> I agree, sort of, except that it's not a slogan, it's a quote of actual feedback.


Got it -- not just a slogan, you mean.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 11, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> Im sure we can change the font if enough dislike it...we've used the "sharpie" font in a number of other designs that folks loved (two of the t-shirts come to mind).
> 
> but that is a super easy change if thats the only issue!


I am more just poking fun. No issue for me. Comic Sans has long been the disdain my many.


----------



## BellaWyn (Feb 15, 2017)

Super like the Dashboard.  Nice!  

Except it reminds me that I need to get more reviews up.  Maybe that's a good thing though.  Gives people a better summary overview of their whole activity.


----------

